# *** RBO Fun Shoot on Nov. 6 ***



## passthru24 (Oct 20, 2016)

Ok everyone that has been wanting to get the target stuff out and knock off some dust, well RBO has decided to have a fun shoot Nov. 6. Start time will be 9am and end at 2pm. Hope to see alot of friends and shooters getting ready for the 2017 season. Price for the fun shoot will be 15 dollars for anyone 15 or older, anyone under will be 5 dollars.


----------



## DoubleRR (Oct 20, 2016)

how about over 65?


----------



## alligood729 (Oct 21, 2016)

DoubleRR said:


> how about over 65?



Double....DoubleRR


----------



## DoubleRR (Oct 23, 2016)

??????


----------



## dbell80 (Oct 31, 2016)

Bump


----------

